# Babies



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*For all of you that know me, I just wanted to introduce you to me new babies.*


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

aaaaaaaawwww kitty kitties


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

oh how adorable!  !!!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*There was 4, but we just have three now.*


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sooo cute


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

storms babies?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*HELL NO. She went with a pure bred Ragdoll.*


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *For all of you that know me, I just wanted to introduce you to me new babies.*


Congrats... absolutley adorable ...I miss my cat ....I love kittens  ...
.TOO CUTE !!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Absolutely adorable! Makes me miss my old kitty. Ragdolls are my favorite breed! Congrats!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

omg i miss my cats, wish the wife wasnt allergic
those are sooo cute, especially the 3 sleeping in a ball


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww! I love ragdolls


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*They are the best. Going to be so hard to say good bye. I am keeping the girl as I am trying to breed the ragdoll back in. So many people cross breed them and I don't like that. These ones are 3/4. *


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What cities!!! Congrats Jen.


----------

